

New iPhone will recognize your fingerprints - mcenedella
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2013/09/07/iphone-finger-print/2777849/

======
cahitonur
.. and then send it to the NSA?

This was the first thing I thought when I read the title. Am I a paranoiac?

